
Ask HN: If you were making a social app, how would you minimize trolls? - pcbro141
How would you minimize the # of trolls and spammer account signups? Just curious.
======
new_guy
The best way I found is recaptcha on signup to stop around 90% of spam bots,
and shadow ban trolls so they can still see their activity but no-one else
can.

~~~
zzo38computer
I hate reCAPTCHA, and I also dislike being unable to see messages that someone
posted if they have been posted intended to be public.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
You are free to implement your own instead of using Google's implementation.
Unless your disagreement is with the concept.

~~~
zzo38computer
My disagreement is not with CAPTCHA in general; some simply ask you a question
in text and expect you to fill in the answer, and that is reasonable, I think.

------
devenblake
Use the robots9000 approach. No duplicate posts allowed. It works well for
/r9k/ and for some various other sites I've visited.

~~~
zzo38computer
Disallowing duplicate posts is a good idea, and for other reasons too.

------
mrkn1
Have you considered fail2ban?

